# How long for a Boer buck to mature?



## blade73 (Mar 19, 2014)

I have a Boer buck that turned one about two weeks ago and he's only half the size of my four year old Boer doe. Will he still grow or is that the size he's going to stay? I'm new to the whole goat thing and all answers will be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

How long have you had him? Has he ever been checked for cocci?


----------



## blade73 (Mar 19, 2014)

I've had him since late December and he has not been checked for cocci.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would have a fecal done to include coccidia. It sounds like he may be stunted. He probably had coccidia when he was younger and it wasn't treated.


----------



## blade73 (Mar 19, 2014)

Alright thanks


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes do check for cocci. 
My boy here was 17mos when pic was taken & already taller & longer than mature does.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


A yearling will of course be a bit smaller in size than a 4 year old. They have a lot more growing to do.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

If he hasn't been fed for growth, he won't be as big. I just sold a yearling buck that is a bit small, but he never got grain, just hay and pasture. If you are concerned about his size feed him well. He still has growing to do at a year old and you can still gain a lot. If he has been getting grain, has been fed for growth and is still small, then you might look for a problem. (Like cocci)


----------

